# Que banda ancha tienes y cuanto pagas ?



## sony (Jul 3, 2009)

hola amigos bueno el otro dia lei una información. donde decia que en mexico tenemos la banda ancha mas cara y de las mas bajas del mundo. me gustaria saber.
cual es tu velocidad de internet
cual es tu provedor.
y cuanto pagas mensual . si es posible ponerlo en dlls.

mi velocidad es de 2 mb.
mi provedor es telmex
y mi pago es de 600 pesos por mes *mas o menos como 46dlls*.
claro que casi nunca recibo los dos megas jejeje.
aqui esta una foto del speedtest.
saludos.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jul 3, 2009)

velocidad : 2 Mb
proovedor: arnet/telecom
pago: promedio de 34 u$s ( telefono + internet ) dependiendo del uso que se le de al tel.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

pues yo creo que tengo 6 megas y pago como 60 euros mas o menos
pero como que 6 megas no llego a pillar casi nunca.casi siempre 5 o por ahi,teniendo en cuenta que vivo en un pueblo que no esque sea lo mejor,que se va la luz cuando quiere,y a veces no hay cobertura,etc,etc


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

de todas formas prueben este test que les da otro ping distinto y puede ser que les salga de otra forma.

http://www.testdevelocidad.es/


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jul 3, 2009)

ahora me da estos valores con ese test..


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

esque creo que los servidores de las pruebas de esta pagina son de españa,y por eso te da menos,los que son de fuera de españa mejor probar el otro.porque este por lo menos ami me daba mas o menos los mismos datos que el otro.


----------



## analfabeta (Jul 3, 2009)

512kbps bajada
128kbps subida
30 dolares incluyendo el teléfono

caray, aqui en méxico si estamos atrasados, y ni hablar del servicio de luz, variaciones a mas no poder, apagones un par de veces a la semana y tarifas dudosas


----------



## sony (Jul 3, 2009)

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> esque creo que los servidores de las pruebas de esta pagina son de españa,y por eso te da menos,los que son de fuera de españa mejor probar el otro.porque este por lo menos ami me daba mas o menos los mismos datos que el otro.


asi es hellfull de echo ami tambien me marca diferente en ese servidor.


----------



## Vick (Jul 3, 2009)

Hasta hace una semana... creí que tenía 512k, pero ya lo subieron a 1M, así que:

Velocidad: 1Mb
provedor: Telmex
Costo: unos 30 dolares con todo y telefono...


----------



## sony (Jul 3, 2009)

Vick dijo:
			
		

> Hasta hace una semana... creí que tenía 512k, pero ya lo subieron a 1M, así que:
> 
> Velocidad: 1Mb
> provedor: Telmex
> Costo: unos 30 dolares con todo y telefono...


asi es vick tiene como tres dias que doblaron velocidades.
nomas alos que tenian dos megas no les subieron la velocidad.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jul 3, 2009)

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> esque creo que los servidores de las pruebas de esta pagina son de españa,y por eso te da menos,los que son de fuera de españa mejor probar el otro.porque este por lo menos ami me daba mas o menos los mismos datos que el otro.


aahh menos mal, ya me estaba  asustando jajaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2009)

No tan mal de velocidad, ya que se supone que tengo 1Mbps...ahora...de precio...U$S42 con tarifa plana de teléfono en llamadas locales, pero es una promoción que finaliza el mes que viene, luego sube como a U$S55...hummmm

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 3, 2009)

Me pregunto a que se debio que doblaran el ancho de banda? La competencia?

Tambien puede ser un error de servicio... Ojalá y no se den cuenta 

Como sea, nunca descargo a  la velocidad establecida, siempre son unos Kbps menos.
Ni hablar de la tarifa, soy un mantenido y no la pago Yo. .

Saludos.


----------



## sony (Jul 4, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Me pregunto a que se debio que doblaran el ancho de banda? La competencia?
> 
> Tambien puede ser un error de servicio... Ojalá y no se den cuenta
> 
> ...


son cambios que estan haciendo para poder competir mas con los sistemas de cable  ya que las cableras ofrecen su maxima velocidad es de 1.5 megas y dudo mucho que ahorita le quieran invertir mas para poner massu  banda ancha.
saludos


----------



## Alpert (Sep 28, 2010)

Yo vivo en argentina y tengo banda ancha  de speedy hace ya unos meses, pago $80 pesos por mes y la verdad que el servicio es bastante estable y en lo que es velocidad de bajada de descargas p2p me anda bastante bien.

Saludoss


----------



## jreyes (Sep 28, 2010)

Movistar, 2Mbps de bajada y 512kbps de subida. Telefonía local por cerca de 60 USD...Hay planes de hasta 8Mbps por unos 10 USD adicionales, pero esta línea no tiene factibilidad técnica (vivo lejos de central telefónica)



Adiosín...!


----------



## angel36 (Sep 28, 2010)

*79Kbps...45Kbps!!!*...pago algo de U$S 15,00...en un servicio punto a punto....

de no se que compañia....de particular a particular....

En mi zona te ofrecen cualquier cosa hasta 3megas...pero en verdad no sobrepasan nunca los 512K...y obio dependen todos de una sola compañia *telefonica*


----------



## palomo (Sep 28, 2010)

A mi no me fue tan mal 1138kbps de bajada y 445kbps de subida por el pago no me preocupo, en el trabajo tengo conexion gratis y en mi casa le robo la señal a mi vecino, pago $0 dollar


----------



## angel36 (Sep 28, 2010)

jajajajaj...........yo me canse de buscar señales gratis....solo hay una que es municipal....y es peor que la que tengo....


----------



## palomo (Sep 28, 2010)

NO NO NO la verdad nunca te recomiendo conectarte a una libre, en este puente de bicentenario me fui de vagabundo a la costa y el hotel donde me hospede tenis zona WF me causo un desastre en mi Mac, la verdad nunca me volvere a conectar a una zona libre.



angel36 dijo:


> jajajajaj...........yo me canse de buscar señales gratis.......


----------



## angel36 (Sep 28, 2010)

jajajaj.............por eso el dicho....¨el pez por la boca muere¨


----------



## palomo (Sep 28, 2010)

y de aqui a que me encuentren que fui yo ......  disfruto internet gratis


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 28, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> A mi no me fue tan mal 1138kbps de bajada y 445kbps de subida por el pago no me preocupo, en el trabajo tengo conexion gratis y en mi casa le robo la señal a mi vecino, pago $0 dollar


Desde el domingo tuve problemas con el internet, estaba super lento, cuando revise el router, tenia conectado a varias sanguijuelas de mi WIFI, me toco cambiar la clave y cambiar de seguridad WEP a WPA... :enfadado:





Pues aqui somos famosos por tener el internet mas caro y lento del mundo  tengo el servicio de 512Kbps y pago cerca de los US $15 mensuales...


----------



## palomo (Sep 28, 2010)

Me has dicho sanguijuela?  EN el  trabajo segun para que no nos conectemos desde otros equipo que no sean las autorizadas por la escuela pusieron candados, solo que mis clases las doy por medio de la Lap y con ayuda de internet, imaginate andar cargando una cpu y monitor por el colegio, soy practico aqui, y con el vecino ahí si que no digo nada, solo que me conecto 1 o 2 horas nadamas, no quiero verme muy ambicioso jajaja


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 28, 2010)

Al menos estás moderado, los "inquilinos" que tenia conectados a mi señal, segun el registro DHCP tenian hasta 8 horas conectados a mi red... :enfadado:


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2010)

*RECOMENDACION PARA ARGENTINA*

si van a contratar una empresa de internet lo que *NO* deben contratar es a las empresas de telefonia.
por ejemplo speedy.
mucha gente tiene en su casa lo que se llama "plan basico familiar" que les llega factura cada 2 meses, este es el mejor plan, cada 2 * 3 seguro lso llaman por te para ofrecerles cambiar de plan por uno "mejor" pero lo que buscan es tentarlso para que salgan de ese plan........y luego no podran volver.

antes y ahora ofrecian lo que llamaban "plan duo" de internet + banda ancha.

el asunto es que venia todo en la misma factura, y si por algun motivo mañana uds. quieren cancelar el servicio de internet les dan mil vueltas y no lo dan de baja.
y si se niegan a pagar pues les cortan el telefono.
si , utilizan la linea de telefono para tenerte de rehen .
a mi me paso, ya habia mas d e2 meses que les habia cancelado y devuelto el modem y seguian cobrandome, me decian que era un error pero que pague......que luego se veria.
una mala leche inolvidable.

de ahora en mas internet + TV puede ser , pero con nada mas y nunca con las empresa de telefono.

si me dan mal servicio o si me aumentan el costo los llamo y doy de baja, y si no me quieren tomar la baja  por telefono les mando mail a su pagina y que se den por notificados, que me voy de viaje, .........no tienen como tenerme de rehen con nada .


----------



## angel36 (Sep 29, 2010)

eso es verdad, es mas s e agrava mas aun en esta zona del pais dnd solo llega telef...., no entran las otras empresas....que ya conocemos, es decir o tenes speedy o no tenes nada......hasta los triple play....vienen con speedy...=(


----------



## Imzas (Sep 29, 2010)

hola
Proveedor: Movistar DSL cableado(aka Terra, Telefonica).
Velocidad: 1 mega de bajada y medio de subida.
Precio:  $20.000 + 50 min telefono.
Pais : chile.


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yo considero que mi internet es bastante rápido, no tanto como me  gustaría pero me va bastante bien, contraté un paquete de triple hogar de inter que incluye televisión por suscripción, teléfono y por supuesto, internet, pago 250 BsF por el paquete de los cuales 130 BsF son de internet de 1Mb/128Kb
1$= oficial: 2.60 BsF para importaciones prioritarias, 4.30 BsF para el resto; paralelo: 8.12 BsF

Así que pago por en internet aproximadamente $30.23 con el dolar oficial a 4.30 BsF


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 30, 2010)

Aproximadamente $50


----------



## eidtech (Sep 30, 2010)

2MB por 15 USD (Megacable @ Estado de México)


----------



## Dano (Oct 1, 2010)

30 Dólares


----------



## panxozu (Oct 1, 2010)

1 Mb Telmex - 30 dolares aprox.

lo que molesta es la velocidad de subida :enfadado:, tambien hay quienes suben cosas


----------



## zxeth (Oct 1, 2010)

telecentro , lo mas barato e inutil posible, precio, 150AR$ (37.5u$s). Lo unico bueno es que son tan obvios que ponen 2 filtros antes del modem para bajarte la velocidad y sacandoselos va mas rapido . Mi coneccion creo que es de 3mb, lo que pasaba antes es que maximo iba a 1mb, y te reeeeeeeeeee extrangulaban el p2p


----------



## kilermenjose (Oct 1, 2010)

Aqui en Maracay(Venezuela) el internet no es tan malo, lo unico es que es carisimo :enfadado:.
Desde hace como 1 año tenia problema con la linea telefonica y por lo tanto me arruinaba totalmente el internet, puesto a que en el dia era NULO(se caia cada 5minutos) y algunas madrugadas era mas o menos decente.. Por mas que lo reportaba no conseguian repararlo hasta hace 2 semanas que lograron arreglar la linea y volvio a hacer el de antes! 
La velocidad a la que descargo normalmente esta entre 80Kb/s - 126Kb/s

Plan: Aba 1024
Costo: 125Bs.F
Empresa: CANTV


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hoy anda de buenas.... pero si de verdad les gusta usar internet *NO LO CONTRATEN!!!! * es una completa basura!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2010)

En fin...dicen que son 3 megas y los cobran como tales...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2010)

eso es lento ,pero es gratis


----------



## sony (Oct 1, 2010)

aquien mexico telmex ya aunucio que en diciembre ba a doblar velocidades de
1mega a 2megas
2 megas a 5 megas
y los que tenian  5 megas a hora tendran 10 megas
saludos


----------



## panxozu (Oct 1, 2010)

sony dijo:


> aquien mexico telmex ya aunucio que en diciembre ba a doblar velocidades de
> 1mega a 2megas
> 2 megas a 5 megas
> y los que tenian  5 megas a hora tendran 10 megas
> saludos



 cuando fue eso que no me entere?


----------



## DOA (Oct 1, 2010)

Cuenca, Ecuador 
USD $22


----------



## DanielU (Oct 1, 2010)

Speedy. 320kb/s -> 2.5MB aproximadamente descargando de un servidor internacional. Pero hay momentos durante la noche que la bajada llega a los 5MB.

40U$S telefono+internet.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 2, 2010)

Y porque es de noche, en bajada (literalmente) y viento a favor:







15USD 


PS: hace mas de 1 mes, mi conexión tenía el doble de velocidad


----------



## foc (Oct 2, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No tan mal de velocidad, ya que se supone que tengo 1Mbps...ahora...de precio...U$S42 con tarifa plana de teléfono en llamadas locales, pero es una promoción que finaliza el mes que viene, luego sube como a U$S55...hummmm
> 
> Saludos!



yo tengo 1mb en mexico y me sale 0.88 en speedtest  como ven
Bueno pago 400 pesos al mes serian como 39$dollar mas o menos pues

hay que hacer mas rico a slim jajajajajaj








y mi ciudad es tepic nayarit mas bien compostela nayarit  no tepatitlan eso es jalisco


----------



## fernandob (Oct 4, 2010)

yo recuerdo cuando la velocidad era KILO noseque (nada de MEGA)
y todo se me abria al toque , sin problemas, no era de bajar peliculas ni nada de eso.
pero ahora que tengo 3 mega a veces me tarda unos segunditos.
y lo que me parece es que las paginas cualquiera esta recargada (pesada) entre pantallitas super trabajadas (al re- pedo) y publicidad engañosa de aquellas.........ultimamente veo eso de "convierte tu celular en camara de rayos x o que me anote en no se donde que hay un par de tetas esperandome ) .

en fin, y eso sin ser paranoico y pensar que estan metiendo soft para espiar mis constumbres (bastante sucias  ) .

entonces pienso :
soy yo el que necesita esa velocidad ??
o son ellos y me la hacen pagar a mi , asi como el cambio cada año o año y medio de mi PC por que queda obsoleta .


----------



## jreyes (Oct 5, 2010)

fernandob: A mi juicio lo que sucede es que a los diseñadores web se les pasa la mano con el flash. He navegado por páginas en donde es una tortura tan sólo mover el ratón. Hay banners (publicidad) que se mandan ellos solos más de la mitad del uso del procesador.

Para evitar en parte todos esos inconvenientes puedes usar el adblock plus. Existe tanto para Firefox como para Google Chrome. En Opera el bloquedador de publicidad nunca me convenció.


Adiosín...!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 5, 2010)

gracias che por esa info, le voy a decir a la patrona, por que yo en la compu mas que click no hago .
a ver si sabe manejar eso .

gracias, estaria buenisimo poder filtrar esas cosas.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 5, 2010)

Veo que muchos usuario se quejan porque pagan por x cantidad de Mb y su ancho de banda real es otro y su tasa de bajada / subida es otro. Sucede lo siguiente, cuando contratan a cualquier ISP *NADIE *lee el contrato de servicio en donde se especifica que el servicio que contratan no especifican, por ejemplo, 3Mbps, sino que dice 3Mbps Max. Esto significa que podría llegar a esa velocidad, mas el ancho de banda efectivo es el 70% de la conexion disponible que serían unos 2.1Mbps, pero pasa otro detalle que nadie nos dice, la tasa de descarga, aunque guarda relacion con la velocidad de conexion, ni se asoma al ancho de banda efectivo, creo que todos seríamos felices si la tasa de descarga fueran esos 2.1Mbps  sino el 30% del 70% que mencioné antes, osea 630Kbps (Aproximadamente), esto se debe a que el resto del ancho de banda son para los paquetes de comunicacion Cliente <-> Servidor. Claro, cuando hay un buen ancho de banda, el servidor envia mas rapidas las peticiones del cliente, pero si todo el ancho de banda efectivo se dedicara por completo a una descarga, el cliente no podria seguir navegando sino hasta que esa descarga finalice. Otro punto importante, ni si quiera tranten de quejarse, lean el contrato... 

Lo mas que pueden hacer es lo siguiente:





 
Saludos!


----------



## TANicox (Oct 9, 2010)

Yo tengo Personal Internet Móbil 1 MB.
Recien hice el test de Speedtest y de bajada me dio 0.8 MB y de subida 0.05 MB
Es muy raro generalmente funciona a 0.3 MB de bajada y 0.03 MB de subida
Es una porqueria... Ya intente romperlo 3 veces contra el suelo pero luego de tirarlo un par de veces empece a tenerle mas paciencia... No se porque... Odio este servicio de internet


----------



## Dano (Oct 9, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Veo que muchos usuario se quejan porque pagan por x cantidad de Mb y su ancho de banda real es otro y su tasa de bajada / subida es otro. Sucede lo siguiente, cuando contratan a cualquier ISP *NADIE *lee el contrato de servicio en donde se especifica que el servicio que contratan no especifican, por ejemplo, 3Mbps, sino que dice 3Mbps Max. Esto significa que podría llegar a esa velocidad, mas el ancho de banda efectivo es el 70% de la conexion disponible que serían unos 2.1Mbps, pero pasa otro detalle que nadie nos dice, la tasa de descarga, aunque guarda relacion con la velocidad de conexion, ni se asoma al ancho de banda efectivo, creo que todos seríamos felices si la tasa de descarga fueran esos 2.1Mbps  sino el 30% del 70% que mencioné antes, osea 630Kbps (Aproximadamente), esto se debe a que el resto del ancho de banda son para los paquetes de comunicacion Cliente <-> Servidor. Claro, cuando hay un buen ancho de banda, el servidor envia mas rapidas las peticiones del cliente, pero si todo el ancho de banda efectivo se dedicara por completo a una descarga, el cliente no podria seguir navegando sino hasta que esa descarga finalice. Otro punto importante, ni si quiera tranten de quejarse, lean el contrato...
> 
> Lo mas que pueden hacer es lo siguiente:
> 
> ...




Que genial video.


----------



## Silicio95 (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## german_3055 (Oct 18, 2010)

jajja, el video de ratmayor, esta buenisimo!!! te felicito!!
no viena al caso, yo tengo speedy, y tengo 512 de bajada, 230 de subida, pero la verdad, que para bajar un archivo de 1 mega de aldatasheet, a veces estoy casi 1 minuto esperando.
pago $99, $argentinos.


----------



## zxeth (Oct 18, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Veo que muchos usuario se quejan porque pagan por x cantidad de Mb y su ancho de banda real es otro y su tasa de bajada / subida es otro. Sucede lo siguiente, cuando contratan a cualquier ISP *NADIE *lee el contrato de servicio en donde se especifica que el servicio que contratan no especifican, por ejemplo, 3Mbps, sino que dice 3Mbps Max. Esto significa que podría llegar a esa velocidad, mas el ancho de banda efectivo es el 70% de la conexion disponible que serían unos 2.1Mbps, pero pasa otro detalle que nadie nos dice, la tasa de descarga, aunque guarda relacion con la velocidad de conexion, ni se asoma al ancho de banda efectivo, creo que todos seríamos felices si la tasa de descarga fueran esos 2.1Mbps  sino el 30% del 70% que mencioné antes, osea 630Kbps (Aproximadamente), esto se debe a que el resto del ancho de banda son para los paquetes de comunicacion Cliente <-> Servidor. Claro, cuando hay un buen ancho de banda, el servidor envia mas rapidas las peticiones del cliente, pero si todo el ancho de banda efectivo se dedicara por completo a una descarga, el cliente no podria seguir navegando sino hasta que esa descarga finalice. Otro punto importante, ni si quiera tranten de quejarse, lean el contrato...
> 
> Lo mas que pueden hacer es lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



AJAJAJAJJA yo Hago algo muuuuuuuuuy parecido cuando me llaman los de speedy. Odio los de speedy y LPM que los Par... A todos los que trabajan ahi u.u

Los tecnicos no saben ni como se mueve un mouse, solo te leen lo que dice en solucionador de problemas de windows u,u

Son tan genios que no te saben decir como configurar la ip ni como renovar la ip u.u





Otra cosita. No se si se dieron cuenta pero en realidad no te estafan los que te dan el servicio. Solo hay que saber que Mbps es MEGABIT por segundo que es muy distinto de MBps (MEGA BYTE por segundo)

Si hacen la cuenta les dan la velocidad perfecta a la cual se esta bajando. Por ejemplo yo tengo 3Mbps, si lo multiplico por 1024 y lo divido por 8 (se multiplica por 1024 para que nos de en Kbpsdivide por 8 para que nos de en KBps) y me da exactamente  384KBps y yo bajo a 350KBps y subo a 30 KBps


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 18, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> yo bajo a 350KBps y subo a 30 KBps



Si y... es como dices. 350  ¿y te quejas?

Yo bajo a 30, y a 60 a veeeces


----------



## cracking_12hmn (Oct 19, 2010)

2MB de MEGACABLE y no me ha gustado, seguido se corta el internet, pago $650 pesos, unos $52.1 Dolares


----------



## panxozu (Oct 19, 2010)

cracking_12hmn dijo:


> 2MB de MEGACABLE y no me ha gustado, seguido se corta el internet, pago $650 pesos, unos $52.1 Dolares



eso es escuchado del servicio que ofrecen las compañias de cable aqui en mexico, que muy seguido se corta la conexion :enfadado:.


----------



## Miguelito54 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yo contrate la banda ancha de speedy hace 5 meses y hasta ahora no tuve problemas. Pago $80 pesos por mes.


----------



## zxeth (Oct 20, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Si y... es como dices. 350  ¿y te quejas?
> 
> Yo bajo a 30, y a 60 a veeeces



No me quejo yo del servicio, Me quejo que los de telecentro te ponen un filtro antes del modem que toma la senial (sin enie porque no tengo) de el cable de la tv (coaxial) Y ese filtro es para filtrar decibeles supuestamente, pero pasaba que (para mi) ese filtro era de p2p. Yo por ejemplo jugaba al cs de un server de por aca de la sona y tenia 400ms de ping (el server es aca a 2 cuadras), y cuando le saque el filtro ese feo empeze a jugar a 40ms de ping. Asi que si algunod e telecentro les viene a poner filtros cuando se vayan vuelvanlos a sacar 




Miguelito54 dijo:


> Yo contrate la banda ancha de speedy hace 5 meses y hasta ahora no tuve problemas. Pago $80 pesos por mes.




La verdad que tenes suerte de estar en los primeros 6 meses o el primer anio (no tengo enie de nuevo), porque si te pasas un dia y no le das de baja a internet te mandan una factura de 190$ argentinos y te comes un reeeeeeeeeeee garron. Ademas de su ineficiencia para resolver problemas, su poca atencion en su servicio de atencion (si le decis que ya cambiaste el ip y todo el tipo te vuelve a dictar el ip) y mas que nada que en cuanto les das de baja te empiezan a llamar a las 11 o 12 o hasta a veces a las 4 de LA MADRUGADA. No sabes si alguno de los que trabajan ahi se comieron muchiiiiiiiiisimas malas palabras mias  (para no espesificar que malas palabras pongo malas palabras)


----------



## RichardTexTex (Oct 28, 2010)

Yo vivo cambiando de banda ancha, en los ultimos 3 años tuve 5 empresas diferentes.
Ahora tengo speedy, no tuve problemas hasta ahora, y la velocidad de bajada en general anda bien.

Saludos!


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola! Yo tengo "SMC" jajajaja WIFI robada de mi vecino (aunque sabe porque un día se lo comenté y nunca cambió de clave) Pero me dijo que es ARNET de 3 Megas, y paga 169 pesos con cable incluído.

Saludos, agucasta


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 22, 2010)

Y, a todas estas...  ¿cuantos de ustedes les limitan las descargas (en Megabites o Gigabites)? Y ¿cuantos navegan y descargan de forma ilimitada?

Lo pregunto porque justo ahora me pienso cambiar de operador (Movistar Venezuela) y todos los planes que hay son limitados, y muy caros. 


PS: por los momentos ando navegando desde mi movil.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 22, 2010)

Yo tengo 2 ISP y uso un balanceador de cargas, el balaceador de cargas es un router con 2 entradas WAN que "unen" las 2 lineas ó le da prioridad a una de ellas si la otra está caida.

Uno de mis IPS es CANTV, que aunque es malo, irónicamente es el mejor, tambien tengo Interlink de Inter, que nunca se cae, pero es LENTO, pero con las 2 lineas activas, el internet se hace medianamente aceptable, llega a 1Mbps (teoricos).


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 22, 2010)

uhhhh ratmayor, qué desastre que es "omicron" jaja entre 2 redes llegás a 1Mbps teórico?? jaja


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 22, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> uhhhh ratmayor, qué desastre que es "omicron"


Omicron Persei 8 es un planeta a 1000 años luz de la tierra. Es hogar de los omicronianos. Este planeta posee una gran flota de platillos voladores con lasers anti-monumentos.



 


agucasta89 dijo:


> entre 2 redes llegás a 1Mbps teórico?? jaja


Si, con 2 ISPs de 512Kb c/u y uno de estos teoricamente se puede lograr...


----------



## osk_rin (Dic 22, 2010)

no es muy buena


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 22, 2010)

ajjaja acá en argentina estoy "compartiendo" internet wifi de 5Mbps a un costo no tan elevado.. (20 dólares que pago yo y mi vecino me devuelve la mitad por mes)


----------



## Uro (Ene 22, 2011)

Bueno en Colombia utilizo banda de 1mega pago 40.000 pesos cambio al dolar ≈  2000 total 20 dólares. Empresa Une. Buen servicio, nunca falla.    Comparen.
Saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 22, 2011)

Hola:

Yo tengo la conexion por cable/fibra contratados 25Mb de bajada y 1,2Mb de subida, + 54 canales de television y telefono tarifa plana. Mi ISP no tiene restricciones de descarga.

Las pruebas con el servidor que utilizasteis en este hilo arrojan estos resultados.
Estando la linea en uso por alguno ordenador mas.

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	
[/URL]

Otra prueba mas.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 22, 2011)

Oye no me lanzas un cable hasta acá?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2011)

habrá que mudarse a gijon ,eso si que es una banda ancha ¡¡¡¡


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 23, 2011)

Hola amigos:

Falta tenia yo de esa velocidad.

Hace años (unos 22) contrate esta compañia de cable, tuvimos que hacer manifestaciones ante sus oficinas porque no funcionaba, despues de estar en otra compañia he vuelto a la actual hace 7 años y voila, precios bastante buenos a nivel de este pais.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 22, 2011)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> [URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Otra prueba mas.


A la mieee... 



COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hace años (unos 22) contrate esta compañia de cable, tuvimos que hacer manifestaciones ante sus oficinas porque no funcionaba, despues de estar en otra compañia he vuelto a la actual hace 7 años y voila, precios bastante buenos a nivel de este pais.


Me temo que tendremos que hacer lo mismo acá en Vzla. 

Acá les dejo el mio: 



Lo malo (muy malo) es que estoy limitado a 4 GB al mes, y pago 34 dolares USA.


----------



## zxeth (Abr 23, 2011)

ajaaa!!, asi que robandole banda ancha a la nasa hee!!! ajajjajajaja, vas a ir preso


----------



## nacioninka (Abr 24, 2011)

bueno hasta  hoy tengo 20 Mb pero subo a 50 Mb.
mensual salen entre 80 a 100 dolares ( 100 dolares es muy raro)

es 

tv  alta definicion con docenas de canales
internet sin limites 
telefono fijo llamadas a todo el pais gratis
telefono fijo a movil o movil a fijo de la misma empresa gratis
internet movil por usb adaptable a cualquier laptop  o similares,solo ahce falta un puerto usb
 llamada al extrajero por hora algo de 2 dolares ( eso con tarjeta porque directo nos matan )

suiza  y la empresa la reservo

aun asi se discute porque el precio es muy alto en relacion a la ganancia que logra la empresa ,y la competencia de echo ,si fuera un monopolio nos matan con los precios.
ademas hay una defensa anti monopolio  y defensa al cleinte.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 29, 2011)

Tengo 2 Mbps. Siempre anda entre 2,1 a 2,5 Mbps. Bastante bueno. Me imagino cuanto seran los 22 Megas, pero aqui en donde vivo recien están comenzando con la innovacion de la fibra optica a la casa.


----------



## Vin (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola,

Tengo contratado 12Mb de bajada y 500Kb de subida con ONO.





Llega lo prometido, no me puedo quejar. Pago 40€ al mes por eso que incluye tarifa plana de llamadas nacionales.

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (May 10, 2011)

Yo tengo 640k que se cortan bastante seguidos, y generalmente funcionan a la mitad de lo prometido. Pago 25 Usd al mes.




COSMOS2K dijo:


>



Acabé


----------

